# What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Okay....



Here is what I am trying to figure out. I have two 225 Yamaha 4 strokes. One has a left hand propeller and one has a right hand propeller. I want to take along an extra propeller in case I spin a prop. Do I buy a left hand or a right hand prop for the spare? I am running long distances...have already bought the Prop-Aid but I am still thinking about an extra prop. Do I have to buy one of each to insure that I have the right one...????



Ronnie


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????*

I would venture to say that would be your best bet! If you only take one spare, and it is a left handed prop, and you spin the right handed prop, your spare does you no good, and you still get to limp in on one motor. 



You also saying you run long distances..I would not want to be dodging bad weather, hit something, and not have the correct spare! I'm sure it would be much better to have to sit there and change props, then be able to run full tilt again than have to limp around. 



Besides, another 300 bucks is chump change...


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????*

What about those ProPulse composite props with the interchangeable blades? Maybe you can just buy the one prop and an extra set of reverse blades for the hub?



I don't know if that's even possible, but it would be cool if it was.....................................














I guess you could buy an LH rear hub and the LH blades and be set.......


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

*RE: What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????*

Why dont you just buy a spare hub? on our twin Yammy 225's we spin them even now and the and take the prop off replace the hub and were good...


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

*RE: What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????*



> *Pair-a-Dice (3/24/2009)*Why dont you just buy a spare hub? on our twin Yammy 225's we spin them even now and the and take the prop off replace the hub and were good...




How do you remove the hub? I have the props with a heavy rubber hub that I guess needs to be pressed out. Am I behind the times?



Ronnie


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

*RE: What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????*

our motors are 01's and they have a drop in plastic hub


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

*RE: What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????*

Just have two aluminum props. They are cheap.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????*

if it is the wrong motor that spun a hub, couldnt you put the prop on and runthe motorin reverse?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????*

You've got to be kiddin me!!!!!!!!

:doh

George


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: What happens if you need a spare prop and you have two diiferent propellers...????*

I'd ASSUME (bad word) that if you rehub every year the chances of spinning a hub is reduced. Have you ever tried to change out a prop while on the water???? Bring 3x the nuts, cotters, tools, maybe a couple more props....


----------

